# Chris & Liam Hemsworth in a spoof " Charlie bit my finger"



## Jillaroo (Mar 5, 2014)

_I love this take on the now famous young boy biting his brothers finger_

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...ep-and-tom-hanks/story-e6frfmyi-1226846139985


----------



## Ina (Mar 5, 2014)

Jillaroo, I've read you use the word Karma. I've heard it many times over the years, but I am really confused by it's use. Where does the word come from? What religion does it come from? I hope you don't think me impertinent, but I am ignorant of many things. Thanks in advance for your explanation.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 6, 2014)

Ina said:


> Jillaroo, I've read you use the word Karma. I've heard it many times over the years, but I am really confused by it's use. Where does the word come from? What religion does it come from? I hope you don't think me impertinent, but I am ignorant of many things. Thanks in advance for your explanation.



My Karma ran over your Dogma.


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

That Guy said:


> My Karma ran over your Dogma.


----------

